# Cai - Throttle Body Spacer Combo



## xtranaut (Jul 23, 2009)

OK... I don't have very complicated problems but the simpler I try to accomplish something, the more complicated it seems to get.

I have an 04 GTO that I am trying to get a little better gas mileage and performance out of without spending too much money. I have a LIKE TO DO list but no money to match so I put a K&N CAI on the car last week and honestly, I can't tell much difference in any range. Frankly, I can't even HEAR the difference. I haven't calculated it yet, but I don't know if my gas mileage improved by 1 mpg even (and that is all I would expect at most) SO I ordered an AIR RAID throttle body spacer because it sounded like a good combo with the CAI.

As an afterthought, I emailed the K&N tech and told him about my intention to add the spacer. He wrote back and said that they don't suggest it and it will void the million mile warranty (OK) and that the spacers cause movement in the mounting (??)

Anybody ever heard of this or had problems with this combo before? You learn something everyday but somehow this sounds kind of cheesy.:confused


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

I've heard they are a waste on fuel injection engines.

I called Vararam before I bought my new CAI and they said don't get one.....and they sell them....


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The don't do anything.


----------



## Stang Eater (Oct 6, 2009)

I also got the CAI and throttle body combo. I bought a Volant CAI on eBay for 50 bux. I instantly noticed a little more pull as for some reason before I had it, my gto would barely peel out from a dig, and now it wont stop. But I also took off my mufflers and turned my 05 GTO's exhaust into straight pipes and added a Diablo handheld tuner. Definitely can feel a major difference. I haven't received the TBS(throttle body spacer) yet, but it is an air raid and was free(originally 106 bucks). I do not know if it will make a difference, although I know it will not be a noticeable one if any. I assume with my slight modifications it will add a very minimal amount of power though.


----------

